# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  کسانی که با دیپلم جدیدشون در کنکور سال 94 شرکت کرده اند بیان داخل

## vahid122

سلام دوستان
لطقا کسانی که  قبلا دیپلم داشتن و دوباره دیپلم جدید گرفتن و در کنکور 94 شرکت کردن اعلام کنند.با تشکر

----------


## Yek.Doost

@eli94

----------


## Orwell

> @eli94


الی دوستش با دیپ دوم شرکت کرده بود خودش دیپ دوم نگرفته

----------


## Yek.Doost

> الی دوستش با دیپ دوم شرکت کرده بود خودش دیپ دوم نگرفته


میدونم عزیزم
من که دوستش رو نیمشناسم
به خاطر همین از خودش می خوایم سوال کنیم
اینکه دیپلم سابق دوستش چی بود و چی گرفته
و یه عکس از کارنامش
--------
یکی از بچه ها دیپلم فنی گرفته ولی همون دیپلم اولی رو واسش اثر گذاشتن
حتی به سنجش هم مراجعه کرده و گفتن فقط دیپلم اولی رو مد نظر میگیریم

----------


## eli94

دوستم امسال دیپ انسانی گرفت با کد جدید... امسالم دیپ دومو براش لحاظ کردن

دیپ دوم فنی تالا نشنیده بودم

قبلشم دیپلمش تجربی بود معدلش 14

من کارنامه دوستمو از کجا بیارم اونوقت؟ خواهرم نیست که  24ساعته پیشم باشه

من در مورد دیپ فنی نمیدونم تالا نشنیدم

----------


## Yek.Doost

مرسی الی - میشه یکم پیگیرش باشی
کارنامش رو یه جور بگیری - تو این عصر تکنولوژی مگه نشد نداریم - میدونم خواهرت نیست ولی میگفتی که باهاش رفتی اداره و... 
خلاصه یه عکس بگیر از کارنامش - میخواییم بببینیم واقعا تاثیر هفت درصد داشته یا نه
 --------
دیپلم فنی تاثیر معدل نداره - این دوستمون فنی رو گرفته -ولی سنجش واسش همون تجربی قبل رو گذاشته

----------


## eli94

امسال رتبش 1800و خورده ای شده ...

تو انجمن که خیلیا دیپ دوم گرفتن ..اونایی که به غیر از فنی دیپ دوم دیگه ای گرفتن بیان تو ضیح بدن ..من خودم که نگرفتم که در جریان ریزه کاریاش باشم...

ولی دیپ دوم فنی رو کدوم اموزش و پرورشی اجازه داد چون من با دوستم رفته بودم موقع ثبت نام اونا 3تا دیپلم نشونومون دادن تجربی ریاضی انسانی ..اصن من فنی ندیدم.. این یکم غیر قایل قبوله

----------


## Nahal

*@sunny*

----------


## eli94

> *sunny*


اره نهال راست میگه ..این کاربر دیپ دوم گرفته بود

----------


## setarehshab

خب یعنی تاثیر مثبتی داشته

----------


## Armaghan

دیپلم فنی مثل دیپلمهای کارودانش سه ساله است و پیش دانشگاهی نداره. برای همین بوده که تاثیر داده نشده توی کنکور ایشون.

----------


## * m g h *

> دوستم امسال دیپ انسانی گرفت با کد جدید... امسالم دیپ دومو براش لحاظ کردن
> 
> دیپ دوم فنی تالا نشنیده بودم
> 
> قبلشم دیپلمش تجربی بود معدلش 14
> 
> من کارنامه دوستمو از کجا بیارم اونوقت؟ خواهرم نیست که  24ساعته پیشم باشه
> 
> من در مورد دیپ فنی نمیدونم تالا نشنیدم


دوستتون شهریور دیپ انسانیو گرفت یا دی؟ آخه من باید نصف واحدارو تو دی بگیرم میترسم برای کنکور امسال کد سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور امسال ندن؟

----------


## eli94

> دوستتون شهریور دیپ انسانیو گرفت یا دی؟ آخه من باید نصف واحدارو تو دی بگیرم میترسم برای کنکور امسال کد سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور امسال ندن؟


دی

----------


## daniad

بچه ها یه چیزی امروز دیدم 
دارم به این نتیجه میرسم که دیپلم انسانی بگیرم بهتره که نصف درسام اصن معدل توشون نباشه 
http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
اینو سازمان سنجش گذاشته 
لطفا صفحه 19  و 20 رو با دقت ببینید 
کسی که اختصاصیا رو بالای 50 بزنه معدل 20 هم میارتش پایین
حالا معدل 20 حتی 19.5 هم که بشه افت شدیدی میکنه 
چه برسه به معدلای پایین

----------


## Egotist

> بچه ها یه چیزی امروز دیدم 
> دارم به این نتیجه میرسم که دیپلم انسانی بگیرم بهتره که نصف درسام اصن معدل توشون نباشه 
> http://92.242.195.142/NOETDownload/D...er.ashx?id=635
> اینو سازمان سنجش گذاشته 
> لطفا صفحه 19  و 20 رو با دقت ببینید 
> کسی که اختصاصیا رو بالای 50 بزنه معدل 20 هم میارتش پایین
> حالا معدل 20 حتی 19.5 هم که بشه افت شدیدی میکنه 
> چه برسه به معدلای پایین


الله وکیلی حوصله داری بشینی درسای انسانی بخونی دنی ؟!

علی بیا درست حساب کتاب کن ، دیپ ریاضی بهتر نی مگه ؟!
 @MajnOOn

پ.ن : یه غلطی کردیم سوم دبیرستان درس نخوندیم ، یعنی فک کنم روی سوالای شب قبر هم که ازم میپرسن موثره !

کلا آینده آدمُ با خاک یکسان میکنه این معدل دیپلم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ..زهرا..

> الله وکیلی حوصله داری بشینی درسای انسانی بخونی دنی ؟!


انسانی درساش اسونه مخصوصابراشماها که تجربی وریاضی این

----------


## daniad

> الله وکیلی حوصله داری بشینی درسای انسانی بخونی دنی ؟!


  ن ناموسا  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
ولی اگه مجبور شم میخونم 
خیلی وضعیت چرتیه :/

----------


## Egotist

> ن ناموسا 
> ولی اگه مجبور شم میخونم 
> خیلی وضعیت چرتیه :/


اصلا حوصله جغرافی و فلسفه و منطق و اینا ندارم :/

عربی اختصاصی و ادبیاتم ک نگوووو

همون ریاضی بهتره به خدا

----------


## emprator227

منم فکر میکنم ریاضی بهتر باشه.اینجوری برای کنکور هم امادگی کسب میکنیم.

----------


## setarehshab

بلاخره ما نفهمیدیم تاثیر معدلخ خوب یا نه
شما میگی 20 هم بگیری فایده نداره

----------


## Yek.Doost

> دیپلم فنی مثل دیپلمهای کارودانش سه ساله است و پیش دانشگاهی نداره. برای همین بوده که تاثیر داده نشده توی کنکور ایشون.


تازه متوجه شدیم اون یارو کد سوابق تحصیلی مربوط دیپلمش رو وارد نکنه
سنجش اومده دیپلم سابق رو پیدا کرده و تاثیرش داده  :Yahoo (4): 

خوده سنجش هم گفته با هر دیپلمی میشه کنکور داد و دیپلم های غیر نظری تاثیرم معدل ندارن - رشته های فنی واسه شرکت در کنکور یا باید پیش داشته باشن یا مدرک کاردانی
این دوستمون پیش تجربی داشته

----------


## Yek.Doost

> بلاخره ما نفهمیدیم تاثیر معدلخ خوب یا نه
> شما میگی 20 هم بگیری فایده نداره


بله دوست عزیز
دیشب به این نتیجه رسیدیم که حتی اگه معدلت هم 20 باشه بازم تاثیر منفی میذاره
اینم روش محاسبات
تفاوت کسی معدلش 20 هستش با کسی که تاثیر معدل نداره - صفحه 5

تا اطلاع ثانوی اگه این فرضیه درست باشه بهترین راه گرفتن دیپ انسانیه

----------


## setarehshab

واااای کدوم درساشونو باید بخونیم  اخه چرا ثاثیر منفی داره پس اینهمه معدل بالا و رتبه خوب چین

----------


## daniad

> واااای کدوم درساشونو باید بخونیم  اخه چرا ثاثیر منفی داره پس اینهمه معدل بالا و رتبه خوب چین



ببین 
بهتره همون ریاضیو / تجربیو بگیری از نظر من 
چون این نتیجه گیری گرچه درسته ولی رتبه های برتر با دیپلم ریاضی و تجربین اکثرا 
بعدم کار سازمان سنجش اصلا معلوم نیست یهو یه چی میگه سال بعد همه چی تغییر میکنه 
من خودم ترجیه میدم به رتبه برترا نگاه کنم که دیپلمشون چی بوده 
هر چند دیپ انسانی منطقی تر بنظر میاد

----------


## setarehshab

ای خدا ب ی نتیجه برسین تا مهر من تجربی بگیرم یا انسانی

----------


## Orwell

کی حوصله داره درسای انسانی رو بخونه ؟  :Yahoo (77):  کتاباشون رو دیدم من
هر صفحه ای رو که بخونی ، صفحه قبلیش فراموشت شده  :Yahoo (76): 
حتی درحد همون 10 هم واقعا حوصله میخواد
دوستان تجربی بهتره دیپ دوم ریاضی بگیرن

*ضمنا دوستان اگر بخواین دی ماه هم امتحان بدین کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدتون تا اخر دی کامل امادست پس از بابت ثبت نام کنکور نگران نباشین. اینو خودم از کارشناس متوسطه اموزش و پرورش پرسیدم.*
یه مسئله رو که بارها گفتم بازم میگم ؛
دوستان ، خواهران ، برادران ( :Yahoo (10): )
جون هرکی دوس دارین این دیپ دوم رو خرابش نکنین. بخدا هیچ عیب و ایرادی نداره بجای شهریور ماه ، دی ماه امتحان بدین. ولی خداوکیلی درست و حسابی براش بخونین. حتی من میگم واسه جبرواحتمال و هندسه 2 هم احترام و ارزش قائل باشین. به احتمال یک درصد این احتمال رو بدین که تاثیر این دوتا درس تو کنکور تجربی 95 بصورت یه میانگین وزنی با ضریب پایین حساب بشه.
من که همه دروس رو گذاشتم واسه دی ماه. همین الانشم 2 فصل حسابان از روی گاج پرسمان خوندم ولی بازم میترسم امتحانت شهریور رو شرکت کنم ! چون فقط و فقط میخوام برم واسه 20 نه نمره دیگه ای. اصن الان ناراحتم که چرا نمره دینیم که 19.75 بود رو تطبیق زدم  :Yahoo (76): 
کل فلسفه این دیپلم دوم همینه که امثال بنده نمراتشون رو جبران کنن.
نه اینکه صرفا بخاطر عجله معدل دومم فرضا 17.5 بشه و با 16 دیپلم تجربی خودم چندان تفاوتی نداشته باشه.
خلاصه گفتنی ها رو ما گفتیم.
به امید موفقیت تک تک عزیزان...

----------


## setarehshab

من حفظیاتم خوبه
منتها نمیخام پسفردا پشیمون شم ببینم ب ضررم شده انسانی

----------


## Dayi javad

اونایی ک میخان دیپ مجدد بگیرن و رشتشون تجربی یا ریاضی برن دیپ انسانی بگیرن ک هم آسون تر هم تاثیرش کم تر !! با توجه ب وقتی ک مونده بهتر سراغ دیپ انسانی برین ک قبول شدنتون احتمالش بیشتر !

اگ خرداد میبود باز فرق میکرد ! هم وقت بیشتر بود هم اگ امتحانی رو میفتادی شهریور و دی جبرانش آسون میشه ! 
ولی الان اگ شهریور درسیو بیفتین تو دی کار سخت میشه چون حجم درسای کنکور + امتحانات پیش هم اضاف میشه

----------


## Dayi javad

انسانی آسون چرا اینقد جو میدین !
ادبیات و عربیش معنی بخونی کافیه ! تازه قواعد عربیش چیز خاصی نداره بیشترش مشابه عربی عمومی ( در حقیقت عربی سوم انسانی = عربی سال اول + عربی دوم و سوم تجربی -ریاضی ) 

آرایه هاشم ک سوالاش خیلی اسون خوندنشون هم واس آرایه کنکور ریاضی تجربی کمک میکن

زبان و دین و زندگی مشابه 

زبان فارسی تفاوتش خیلی کم ! 

جامعه شناسی خیلی آسون

فلسفه کمی گیج کننده !
جغرافی آسون تقریبا فقط یکم حجیم

تاریخ ایران جهانش کتاب قصص ! 

دو تا هم داخلی داره ( تاریخ ادبیات + روانشناسی ) ک نهایی نیستن

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام بچه ها خواهشا به منم کمک کنید، شرایط من برعکس شماست، من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم (البته پیش دانشگاهی تجربی بودم) . معدل دیپلمم هم 16.75 هست، به نظرتون برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟

----------


## gole yas

> بلاخره ما نفهمیدیم تاثیر معدلخ خوب یا نه
> شما میگی 20 هم بگیری فایده نداره


دوست عزیز اخه مگه میشه ی نفر 20 بگیره وتاثیر نذاره با عقل جور در میاد اگه 20 برا اون تاثیر نزاره اصلا پس واسه چی شرط معدل 25 درصده  شک نکنید کسی که 20 گرفته تاثیر میزاره و خیلی اون شخص را جلو میندازه موفق باشید

----------


## MajnOOn

> الله وکیلی حوصله داری بشینی درسای انسانی بخونی دنی ؟!
> 
> علی بیا درست حساب کتاب کن ، دیپ ریاضی بهتر نی مگه ؟!
>  @MajnOOn
> 
> پ.ن : یه غلطی کردیم سوم دبیرستان درس نخوندیم ، یعنی فک کنم روی سوالای شب قبر هم که ازم میپرسن موثره !
> 
> کلا آینده آدمُ با خاک یکسان میکنه این معدل دیپلم


*سجاد نمیخام حالت بگیرم اما همه محاسبات میگه تاثیر نداشتن بهتر از بیست گرفتنه
تازه بحث مهمترو خودت میدونی چیه !! بحث ریسکشه
واسه بقیه هم بگم
تو همون جدول نهاییا...دینی 20 8ک تراز داده حدودن ولی دینی 19/75 ترازش شده 7 ک یعنی حدود هزارتا تراز با 25 صدم غلط نوشتن رو هوا میپره
وحشتناک ریسکش بالاس
در صورتی که 5 درصد تو درصدای کنکور نهایتش 400-500 تا تراز جابجات میکنه...میگیری چی میگم؟....25صدم هزارتا تراز یعنی نابود میکنه کارتو*

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام بچه ها خواهشا به منم کمک کنید، شرایط من برعکس شماست، من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم (البته پیش دانشگاهی تجربی بودم) . معدل دیپلمم هم 16.75 هست، به نظرتون برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟

----------


## LAZAR

درسته دیپ انسانی 7% تو زیرگروه 1 تاثیر داره ولی از کجا مشخصه که این بیشتر نشه؟؟
من کتابهای انسانی فلسفه گلواژه رو دیدم خیلی باید حفظ میکردی زیاد بود
قک کنم دیپ ریاضی یا تجربی بهتره
در ضمن دقیقا درسته 5/ نمره توی یک درس 1000 تا تراز میندازه

----------


## MajnOOn

> سلام بچه ها خواهشا به منم کمک کنید، شرایط من برعکس شماست، من دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم (البته پیش دانشگاهی تجربی بودم) . معدل دیپلمم هم 16.75 هست، به نظرتون برم دیپلم تجربی بگیرم؟


طبق این محاسبات و قضایا دیپلم انسانی بهتره...البته اگه بعدن ما اشتباه کردیم نیای خر مارو بگیریا...ما نظرمون میگیم ولی طبق این چیزایی ک دیدم انسانی بهتره

----------


## MaHsa 95

> طبق این محاسبات و قضایا دیپلم انسانی بهتره...البته اگه بعدن ما اشتباه کردیم نیای خر مارو بگیریا...ما نظرمون میگیم ولی طبق این چیزایی ک دیدم انسانی بهتره


یعنی به نظرتون دیپلم دوم بگیرم؟؟ آخه من همینجوری چون دیپلمم ریاضیه تاثیر معدل برام 18% و زیست و زمین هم که درصد کنکورم مهمه، ولی چون معدلم 16.75 و خوب نیست نمیدونم ارزششو داره یا نه

----------


## setarehshab

من میخوام دی امتحان بدم عجله ندارم   اسمون منم ریاضیم فرقی نداریم

----------


## last shot

بچه ها کسی که دیپلم قبل 83 داره هم میتونه دوباره دیپلم همون رشته قبلیش رو بگیره تا دارای سوابق تحصیلی بشه؟

----------


## setarehshab

نمیدونم من اگه قبل 83 بودم عمرا دیپلم میگرفتم
ما تو همین انجمن داریم شده 1000 و خورده ای 
قبوله پزشکی

دیپلمش تاثیر نداشته

----------


## MaHsa 95

سلام.معدت چنده، به نظرت بهتر نیست که نگیریم؟ آخه برای زیست که تاثیر نداره اصلا، بقیه درسام 18%، به نظرم وقتمون رو روی کنکور بذاریم بهتر باشه،نه؟

----------


## setarehshab

من میخوام بگیرم نهاییم افتضاح دادم 
مطمینم بخونم نمره م بالاس
دانشگاهو تونستم دیکه از پس چهار تا کتاب دبیرستانی بر نیام

نهاییمم تقصیر خودم بود نخوندم اون زمان بیخیال بودم ...

----------


## par.rah

فورا جواب بدید لطفا
کسی که امسال دیپ گرفته و معدش پایینه میشه همین امسال دوباره دیپ بگیره و کنکور بده؟

----------


## setarehshab

مگه پیش نداره ؟؟؟؟ مدارکت مگه. دستته برای دیپلم جدید گواهی و ریزنمرات اینا میخواد

----------


## MaHsa 95

برای دیپلم دوم باید مدرک پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشی

----------


## khaan

> فورا جواب بدید لطفا
> کسی که امسال دیپ گرفته و معدش پایینه میشه همین امسال دوباره دیپ بگیره و کنکور بده؟


باید داشته باشی ولی بعضی بچه ها تونستن بدون پیش دانشگاهی هم بگیرن.

----------


## Black

آقا من امسال کنکورو خراب کردم(رتبه:12هزار) میخوام سال دیگه دوباره کنکور بدم
معدلم 16یه  الان میشه دوباره امتحان نهایی بدم؟تاثیرش زیاده؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## last shot

یعنی واقعا میشه معدل کم دیپلم رو بالا برد؟

----------


## Orwell

> *سجاد نمیخام حالت بگیرم اما همه محاسبات میگه تاثیر نداشتن بهتر از بیست گرفتنه
> تازه بحث مهمترو خودت میدونی چیه !! بحث ریسکشه
> واسه بقیه هم بگم
> تو همون جدول نهاییا...دینی 20 8ک تراز داده حدودن ولی دینی 19/75 ترازش شده 7 ک یعنی حدود هزارتا تراز با 25 صدم غلط نوشتن رو هوا میپره
> وحشتناک ریسکش بالاس
> در صورتی که 5 درصد تو درصدای کنکور نهایتش 400-500 تا تراز جابجات میکنه...میگیری چی میگم؟....25صدم هزارتا تراز یعنی نابود میکنه کارتو*


اقا مطمئنی این 25 صدم حدود هزارتا تراز رو جابجا میکنه ؟ شرمنده میپرسم ایا عکس و مدرکی هم هست ما ببینیم ؟

اخه من میترسم سمت انسانی برم ریسکه یکم از کجا معلوم بتونم نمره خوبی براش بگیرم

بعدشم اصن از کحا معلوم که یدفه واسه 95 نیان درصد انسانی تو تجربی رو بیشتر کنن

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

سلام
اگه بخوایم دی امتحان بدیم تا کی وقت داریم ثبت نام کنیم برای دیپلم مجدد؟

----------


## MajnOOn

> اقا مطمئنی این 25 صدم حدود هزارتا تراز رو جابجا میکنه ؟ شرمنده میپرسم ایا عکس و مدرکی هم هست ما ببینیم ؟
> 
> اخه من میترسم سمت انسانی برم ریسکه یکم از کجا معلوم بتونم نمره خوبی براش بگیرم
> 
> بعدشم اصن از کحا معلوم که یدفه واسه 95 نیان درصد انسانی تو تجربی رو بیشتر کنن


واسه حرفم مدرک که دارم:
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
شماره 4 نمره کل سازی
صفحه 19 فایل پی دی اف
اونجا تراز دینی 20 رو با تراز دینی 19.75 مقایسه کنین خودتون متوجه میشین



اما اینایی که گفتین همش ریسکه...و کاملا حق دارین..اصن از کجا معلوم سال دیگه گذاشتن با دیپلم غیر مرتبط کنکور بدیم؟...کار سنجش هیچ چیش معلوم نیست و ما بفقط میتونیم طبق اطلاعاتی که الان داریم برنامه ریزی کنیم

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

الان کسی بخواد ریاضی دیپلم بگیره برای فیزیک باید فصل اول یعنی ترمودینامیک رو هم بخونه ها !!

----------


## Trial

دوستان من معدلم 15 و خورده‌ای شد! باید کارنامم وضعش چطور باشه که زیر 2هزار بشم؟ هوم؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> اقا مطمئنی این 25 صدم حدود هزارتا تراز رو جابجا میکنه ؟ شرمنده میپرسم ایا عکس و مدرکی هم هست ما ببینیم ؟
> 
> اخه من میترسم سمت انسانی برم ریسکه یکم از کجا معلوم بتونم نمره خوبی براش بگیرم
> 
> بعدشم اصن از کحا معلوم که یدفه واسه 95 نیان درصد انسانی تو تجربی رو بیشتر کنن




نه دوست عزیز ایشون که میگن تراز 20 با تراز 19.75 ، هزار تا بر تراز دینی تاثیر داره کاملا اشتباهه چون ایشون این تراز رو به 25/. ضرب نکردن میدونیم که تراز نمره نهایی ضرب در 25/. میشه و تراز کنکور ضرب در 75/. 
بر اساس آمار خود سازمان سنجش :
تراز نمره بیست دینی : *7910*  و تراز نمره 19.75 دینی = *6851*
تفاوت ترازی که این دو نمره بر تراز کل دینی دو داوطلب  میذاره   *265* = 1059 * 25/.
 و 
تراز درصد *61* دینی در کنکور = 9119    و تراز درصد* 65*دینی در کنکور = 9560
تفاوت ترازی که این دو درصد در تراز کل درس دینی داوطلب میذاره     *331* = 441 * 75/.

یعنی تقریبا با 3 درصد تو کنکور این اختلاف نمره نهایی جبران میشه .

یه مثال دیگه که تا چند دقیقه دیگه عرض میکنم ...

----------


## Blue.sky

*بر اساس آمار خود سازمان سنجش :
*
تراز نمره 17.75 عربی : *6761* و تراز نمره 19.25 عربی = *8416*
تفاوت ترازی که این دو نمره بر تراز کل دینی دو داوطلب میذاره *414* = 1655 * 25/.
و 
تراز درصد *69* عربی در کنکور = 10372 و تراز درصد* 77* دینی در کنکور = 11225
تفاوت ترازی که این دو درصد در تراز کل درس دینی داوطلب میذاره *640* = 853 * 75/.

که در این بازه درصدها ، تراز هر یک درصد کنکور در درس عربی تقریبا 80 میشه (در تراز کل) و برای جبران *414* ، این شخص باید* 5.1  درصد* عربی را در کنکور بیشتر بزند تا تراز کل درس عربی هر دو داطلب برابر شود .

----------


## dinaaaa

> *بر اساس آمار خود سازمان سنجش :
> *
> تراز نمره 17.75 عربی : *6761* و تراز نمره 19.25 عربی = *8416*
> تفاوت ترازی که این دو نمره بر تراز کل دینی دو داوطلب میذاره *414* = 1655 * 25/.
> و 
> تراز درصد *69* عربی در کنکور = 10372 و تراز درصد* 77* دینی در کنکور = 11225
> تفاوت ترازی که این دو درصد در تراز کل درس دینی داوطلب میذاره *640* = 853 * 75/.
> 
> که در این بازه درصدها ، تراز هر یک درصد کنکور در درس عربی تقریبا 80 میشه (در تراز کل) و برای جبران *414* ، این شخص باید* 5.1  درصد* عربی را در کنکور بیشتر بزند تا تراز کل درس عربی هر دو داطلب برابر شود .


سلام .اینکه نوشتید*بر اساس آمار خود سازمان سنجش : این آمار رو ازکجا گرفتین؟ و اینکه میشه ماهم برای تک تک درسامون اینجوری حساب کنیم؟کلا به نظرتون از چه راهی بهتربفهمیم که معدلمون قابل جبرانه یانه؟ و نیاز به دیپلم مجدد داریم* ِیانه؟ پیشنهادی دارین؟ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین.

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام .اینکه نوشتید*بر اساس آمار خود سازمان سنجش : این آمار رو ازکجا گرفتین؟ و اینکه میشه ماهم برای تک تک درسامون اینجوری حساب کنیم؟کلا به نظرتون از چه راهی بهتربفهمیم که معدلمون قابل جبرانه یانه؟ و نیاز به دیپلم مجدد داریم* ِیانه؟ پیشنهادی دارین؟ممنون میشم پاسخ بدین.





بند 3 در صفحه زیر : 
سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

اگر نمرات و درصدهای شما عینا تو این فایل اومده باشه بله میشه دقیق حساب کرد ولی اگه نمرات و درصدهای شما   دقیقا تو این فایل نباشه بر اساس بازه تغییرات ترازها میشه با احتمال بالای 90 درصد پیش بینی کرد که چه طور قابل جبران هست .

----------


## dinaaaa

> بند 3 در صفحه زیر : 
> سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور
> 
> اگر نمرات و درصدهای شما عینا تو این فایل اومده باشه بله میشه دقیق حساب کرد ولی اگه نمرات و درصدهای شما   دقیقا تو این فایل نباشه بر اساس بازه تغییرات ترازها میشه با احتمال بالای 90 درصد پیش بینی کرد که چه طور قابل جبران هست .


مرسی.ولی الان نگاه کردم حساب کتابش به نظرم خیلی سخت میشه.

----------


## Blue.sky

> مرسی.ولی الان نگاه کردم حساب کتابش به نظرم خیلی سخت میشه.



بله هم سخت و هم وقتگیر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## khaan

> سلام
> اگه بخوایم دی امتحان بدیم تا کی وقت داریم ثبت نام کنیم برای دیپلم مجدد؟


از اواخر شهریور شروع میشه ثبت نامش تا اوایل آبان

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> از اواخر شهریور شروع میشه ثبت نامش تا اوایل آبان


اگه دیپلم قبلی رو تو یه استان دیگه گرفته باشیم و مثلا دی ماه اون استان نباشیم میتونیم توی استان جدیده امتحان بدیم؟ و اینکه وقتی رفتیم آموزش و پرورش اونا یه مدرسه رو انتخاب میکنن برای اینکه ما بریم اونجا امتخان بدیم یا خودمون باید با یکی از مدارس هماهنگ کبیم؟

----------


## khaan

> اگه دیپلم قبلی رو تو یه استان دیگه گرفته باشیم و مثلا دی ماه اون استان نباشیم میتونیم توی استان جدیده امتحان بدیم؟ و اینکه وقتی رفتیم آموزش و پرورش اونا یه مدرسه رو انتخاب میکنن برای اینکه ما بریم اونجا امتخان بدیم یا خودمون باید با یکی از مدارس هماهنگ کبیم؟


شما قبل اینکه جای دیگه امتحان بدین باید با آموزش متوسطه اداره هماهنگ کین اونا اگه نامه بنویسن که فلانی میاد اونجا امتحان بده بله میتونین.
وقتی رفتین آموزش پرورش اونها دستور رو که نوشتن شما میرین یکی از مداریس بزرگسال دولتی تا داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام کنین ( غیرانتفایی حق نداره ) تو شهر ما که فقط یکی هست اگه شهر شما چندتا باشه میتونین هرکدوم خواستین برین.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> شما قبل اینکه جای دیگه امتحان بدین باید با آموزش متوسطه اداره هماهنگ کین اونا اگه نامه بنویسن که فلانی میاد اونجا امتحان بده بله میتونین.
> وقتی رفتین آموزش پرورش اونها دستور رو که نوشتن شما میرین یکی از مداریس بزرگسال دولتی تا داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام کنین ( غیرانتفایی حق نداره ) تو شهر ما که فقط یکی هست اگه شهر شما چندتا باشه میتونین هرکدوم خواستین برین.


ممنون
یه دور میگم ببینید درست فهمیدم یا نه ؟  :Yahoo (76): 
توی مهر ماه میرم آموزش و پرورش شهری که اونجا دیپلم گرفتم یه نامه از اونجا میگیریم  برای شهر جدید بعد تو شهر جدید ثبت نام مدرسه و امتحانمو میدم.درسته؟
بعد اینکه به نظرتون انسانی شرکت کنم بهتره یا ریاضی؟
خودم نظرم رو انسانیه چون کل تخصصیام تاثیر معدلشون میشه صفر و فقط میمونه عمومی ولی ریاضی باید حسابان و شیمی و فیزیک رو در حد عالی تشریحی کار کنم

----------


## khaan

> ممنون
> یه دور میگم ببینید درست فهمیدم یا نه ؟ 
> توی مهر ماه میرم آموزش و پرورش شهری که اونجا دیپلم گرفتم یه نامه از اونجا میگیریم  برای شهر جدید بعد تو شهر جدید ثبت نام مدرسه و امتحانمو میدم.درسته؟
> بعد اینکه به نظرتون انسانی شرکت کنم بهتره یا ریاضی؟
> خودم نظرم رو انسانیه چون کل تخصصیام تاثیر معدلشون میشه صفر و فقط میمونه عمومی ولی ریاضی باید حسابان و شیمی و فیزیک رو در حد عالی تشریحی کار کنم


بله درسته. 
به هیچ وجه انسانی رو توصیه نمیکنم چون خیلی وقتگیر هست دروس تخصصیش. توشون 10 گرفتن هم کار سختیه باید حتما روزی 3-4 ساعت از الات وقت بزاری که با اطممیان بتونی دی ماه دیپلم انسانی بگیری. به نظر من به ریاضی فکر کن

----------


## dinaaaa

> بله هم سخت و هم وقتگیر


مشکلم اینه که نمیدونم چجوری خیالمو راحت کنم ک دیپلم مجدد نیازه یانه!تصمیم گیری برام سخته خیلی.

----------


## niloojoon

> ممنون
> یه دور میگم ببینید درست فهمیدم یا نه ؟ 
> توی مهر ماه میرم آموزش و پرورش شهری که اونجا دیپلم گرفتم یه نامه از اونجا میگیریم  برای شهر جدید بعد تو شهر جدید ثبت نام مدرسه و امتحانمو میدم.درسته؟
> بعد اینکه به نظرتون انسانی شرکت کنم بهتره یا ریاضی؟
> خودم نظرم رو انسانیه چون کل تخصصیام تاثیر معدلشون میشه صفر و فقط میمونه عمومی ولی ریاضی باید حسابان و شیمی و فیزیک رو در حد عالی تشریحی کار کنم


عهه واقعا؟ یعنی من الان تو شهر خودمون نیستم باید برم از اونجا چیزی بیارم؟ اخه من که امکانشو ندارم برم اونجا  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## K0nkurii1111

سلام اگه ریاضی باشیم و دیپلم دوم انسانی بگیریم برا کنکور ریاضی اونوقت ادبیاتش میانگین نمرات ادبیات و زبان فارسی و آرایه ی ادبی میشه ؟؟؟که تو کنکور موثره کلا کدوم درسا  تاثیر میذاره تو کنکور؟؟بعدشم تو دی همه ی واحدارو میتونیم برداریم و امتحان بدیم دیگه؟مرسی

----------


## M.M.B

سلام دوستان!
من تصمیمم رو گرفتم و می خوام دیپ انسانی بگیرم. حالا اون بحث معلوم نبودن کار های سازمان سنجش درست! یعنی چه ما تجربی بگیریم چه انسانی ممکنه کاری کنن نشه کنکور داد و فقط با کنکور ریاضی مثلا باس دیپلم ریاضی داشت که در اون صورت هیچ فرقی نداره تجربی گرفته باشیم یا انسانی.
در بحث دروسش! تجربی هم درس های حفظی مثل انسانی داره! قبول دارم کمتر!
من می خوام یک کار کنم! درس های بی تاثیر انسانی رو توی همین شهریور پاس کنم! چرا؟ چون 1- هنوز اونقدر درگیر کنکور نیستم و زیاد رو کنکورم اثر نمیذاره 2- با یه نمره 10 هم کار تمام است.
اما اون درس هایی که اثر داره و خوب طبیعتا تو کنکور خودمون هم هست رو می خوام بذارم دی بدم! اونم یه دلیل داره چون بالاخره تا دی خودمو برای کنکور دارم اماده می کنم و دینی و عربی و زبان فارسی رو تا یه حدی پیش رفتم. و می تونم تو امتحانات یه نمره خوبی بگیرم.
در این صورت به صورت برد برد دیپ مجدد رو گرفتم.
حالا دیگه هر چی پیش بیاد و سازمان سنجش دبه در بیاره و هر کوفت و زهر ماری که پیش بیاد من با توجه به شرایط بهترین تصمیم رو گرفتم. حالا اون هر غلطی می خوان بکنن دیگه! بیان این آخرین راه رو به روی ما معدل خرابا ببندن! دیگه اونش به جهندم!! من کارم رو کردم. فوق فوق فوق فوقش هم اگه نشد میرم با همون معدل 11 ریاضیم کنکور میدم.
خلاص...

----------


## K0nkurii1111

بالایی میشه بگین دقیقا کدوم درسا تاثیر داره و مگه امکان داره بعضی امتحانارو شهریور بدیم و بعضیشونو دی بنظرم یکم غیرمنطقیه

----------


## M.M.B

> بالایی میشه بگین دقیقا کدوم درسا تاثیر داره و مگه امکان داره بعضی امتحانارو شهریور بدیم و بعضیشونو دی بنظرم یکم غیرمنطقیه



داداش جدول زیر تاثیر دروس انسانی در کنکور ریاضی هست.

من نمیگم اونا رو شهریور نمیدم! مگه الکیه که انتخاب کنی!!! ولی می تونم سر جلسه ی امتحان غایب شم؟ نمی تونم؟ یا سفید بدم برگه رو! دیگه دوستان یکم فکر کنید امتحان ندادن هم ترفند های خاص خودش رو داره.

----------


## SHARIF

> سلام دوستان!
> من تصمیمم رو گرفتم و می خوام دیپ انسانی بگیرم. حالا اون بحث معلوم نبودن کار های سازمان سنجش درست! یعنی چه ما تجربی بگیریم چه انسانی ممکنه کاری کنن نشه کنکور داد و فقط با کنکور ریاضی مثلا باس دیپلم ریاضی داشت که در اون صورت هیچ فرقی نداره تجربی گرفته باشیم یا انسانی.
> در بحث دروسش! تجربی هم درس های حفظی مثل انسانی داره! قبول دارم کمتر!
> من می خوام یک کار کنم! درس های بی تاثیر انسانی رو توی همین شهریور پاس کنم! چرا؟ چون 1- هنوز اونقدر درگیر کنکور نیستم و زیاد رو کنکورم اثر نمیذاره 2- با یه نمره 10 هم کار تمام است.
> اما اون درس هایی که اثر داره و خوب طبیعتا تو کنکور خودمون هم هست رو می خوام بذارم دی بدم! اونم یه دلیل داره چون بالاخره تا دی خودمو برای کنکور دارم اماده می کنم و دینی و عربی و زبان فارسی رو تا یه حدی پیش رفتم. و می تونم تو امتحانات یه نمره خوبی بگیرم.
> در این صورت به صورت برد برد دیپ مجدد رو گرفتم.
> حالا دیگه هر چی پیش بیاد و سازمان سنجش دبه در بیاره و هر کوفت و زهر ماری که پیش بیاد من با توجه به شرایط بهترین تصمیم رو گرفتم. حالا اون هر غلطی می خوان بکنن دیگه! بیان این آخرین راه رو به روی ما معدل خرابا ببندن! دیگه اونش به جهندم!! من کارم رو کردم. فوق فوق فوق فوقش هم اگه نشد میرم با همون معدل 11 ریاضیم کنکور میدم.
> خلاص...


داداش اگه سال سوم هستی باید بگم  دی ماه امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی هم هست. می تونی همزمان امتحان بدی؟

----------


## M.M.B

> داداش اگه سال سوم هستی باید بگم  دی ماه امتحانات پیش دانشگاهی هم هست. می تونی همزمان امتحان بدی؟



ممنون!
درسته حق با شماست.
من چهار تاش رو می خوام دی بدم!
البته شاید شاید شاید یک صدم درصد شانسم خوب باشه و مثلا روز هاش یکی نباشه یا ساعت هاش!
اگرم طبق معمول شانسم گند باشه هر 4 تا امتحانش هم تو روز هم تو ساعت با امتحانات پیش یکسانه!!!

ولی امتحان نوبت اول اصلا مهم نیست. میگم غایت بودم یه روز دیگه میرم میدم. یا اصن معلما میگن نمره مستمر رو میذاریم ترم دوم جبران کن.
راستش رو بخوای این چیز های داخل مدرسه رو میشه اوکی کرد. اما وای به حال وقتی که مشکلت با سازمان سنجش آموزش پرورش به صورت مستقیم باشه...

----------


## sunny

> ممنون!
> درسته حق با شماست.
> من چهار تاش رو می خوام دی بدم!
> البته شاید شاید شاید یک صدم درصد شانسم خوب باشه و مثلا روز هاش یکی نباشه یا ساعت هاش!
> اگرم طبق معمول شانسم گند باشه هر 4 تا امتحانش هم تو روز هم تو ساعت با امتحانات پیش یکسانه!!!
> 
> ولی امتحان نوبت اول اصلا مهم نیست. میگم غایت بودم یه روز دیگه میرم میدم. یا اصن معلما میگن نمره مستمر رو میذاریم ترم دوم جبران کن.
> راستش رو بخوای این چیز های داخل مدرسه رو میشه اوکی کرد. اما وای به حال وقتی که مشکلت با سازمان سنجش آموزش پرورش به صورت مستقیم باشه...


تا اونجايي كه من ميدونم اگه مدرك پيش دانشگاهي و گواهي فارغ التحصيلي  نداشته باشيد نميتونيد ديپلم مجدد بگيريد...

----------


## sunny

دوستان من امسال با ديپلم دومم شركت كردم و مشكلي هم نبود :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M.M.B

> تا اونجايي كه من ميدونم اگه مدرك پيش دانشگاهي و گواهي فارغ التحصيلي  نداشته باشيد نميتونيد ديپلم مجدد بگيريد...


سلام! با عرض پوزش باید بگم که ما گرفتیم و شد! D: !
فقط مونده دادن امتحاناتش!

----------


## M.M.B

> دوستان من امسال با ديپلم دومم شركت كردم و مشكلي هم نبود


دیپلم مجددتون چه رشته ای بود؟
تو کنکور به نفعتون شد که با دیپ مجدد رفتین یا نه؟
ممنون

----------


## sunny

> دیپلم مجددتون چه رشته ای بود؟
> تو کنکور به نفعتون شد که با دیپ مجدد رفتین یا نه؟
> ممنون


شما مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام كرديد تموم شده؟ چون براي ثبت نام مدرسه از من كه گواهي فارغ التحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي هم خواستن...اگه الان قوانين عوض شده باشه ديگه نميدونم
ديپ دومم تجربيه. بله كاملا به نفعم شد

----------


## eli94

@sunny عزیز آن شده..دوستان میتونن سوالاتشونو ازش بپرسن..

ایشونم دیپ دوم گرفتن بدون مشگل  @DaNiaLHnV

----------


## eli94

> شما مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام كرديد تموم شده؟ چون براي ثبت نام مدرسه از من كه گواهي فارغ التحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي هم خواستن...اگه الان قوانين عوض شده باشه ديگه نميدونم
> ديپ دومم تجربيه. بله كاملا به نفعم شد


خوش اومدی عزیزم..بچه ها خیلی سوال داشتن که اگه دی ماه دیپلم بگیرن کد سوابقو کی بهشون میدن؟ آیا میرسه یه زمان ثبت نام

----------


## sunny

> خوش اومدی عزیزم..بچه ها خیلی سوال داشتن که اگه دی ماه دیپلم بگیرن کد سوابقو کی بهشون میدن؟ آیا میرسه یه زمان ثبت نام


ممنونم عزيزم... آره كد حتما ميرسه به ثبت نام

----------


## HellishBoy

> ممنونم عزيزم... آره كد حتما ميرسه به ثبت نام



سلام ببخشید میتونم بپرسم شما چه رشته ای بودید و دیپلم مجددتون چیه ؟!! رتبتون امسال چند شد >؟!! معدل چقدر تاثیر داشت بنظرتون ؟!!! خواهشا دقیق جواب بدید خیلی مهمه !!!!!

----------


## M.M.B

> شما مدرسه بزرگسالان ثبت نام كرديد تموم شده؟ چون براي ثبت نام مدرسه از من كه گواهي فارغ التحصيلي پيش دانشگاهي هم خواستن...اگه الان قوانين عوض شده باشه ديگه نميدونم
> ديپ دومم تجربيه. بله كاملا به نفعم شد


بله ثلت نام کردم.
ممنون که اومدید تا به سوالات ما پاسخ بدید
ببخشید بعد اینکه دی امتحان دادیم باید چیکار کنیم تا دیپ جدیدمون ثبت شه؟
کد سوابق تحصیلی چیه؟ من که همچین کدی بهم ندادن واسه دیپ قبلی
من خرداد امتحانات سوم رو خرداد دادم و الان دارم میرم پیش
ممنون

----------


## ShAr0097

کد رو امسال دی ميريد از سایت آموزش پروش می گیرید

----------


## sunny

> بله ثلت نام کردم.
> ممنون که اومدید تا به سوالات ما پاسخ بدید
> ببخشید بعد اینکه دی امتحان دادیم باید چیکار کنیم تا دیپ جدیدمون ثبت شه؟
> کد سوابق تحصیلی چیه؟ من که همچین کدی بهم ندادن واسه دیپ قبلی
> من خرداد امتحانات سوم رو خرداد دادم و الان دارم میرم پیش
> ممنون


خواهش ميكنم :Yahoo (1):  
بعد امتحانا نمرات شما به سامانه مربوط به سوابق تحصيلي فرستاده ميشه و شما بايد بريد نمراتتون رو تاييد كنيد تو سايت و يه كدي ميدن بهتون به اسم كد سوابق تحصيلي كه موقع ثبت نلم كنكور اين كد بايد داشته باشيد...كد سوابق تحصيلي  مربوط به ديپلم اولتون هم نزديكاي ثبت نام كنكور ميتونين بگيرين 
موفق باشيد

----------


## MaHsa 95

> خواهش ميكنم 
> بعد امتحانا نمرات شما به سامانه مربوط به سوابق تحصيلي فرستاده ميشه و شما بايد بريد نمراتتون رو تاييد كنيد تو سايت و يه كدي ميدن بهتون به اسم كد سوابق تحصيلي كه موقع ثبت نلم كنكور اين كد بايد داشته باشيد...كد سوابق تحصيلي  مربوط به ديپلم اولتون هم نزديكاي ثبت نام كنكور ميتونين بگيرين 
> موفق باشيد


سلام.ممنون که به ما کمک می کنید. ببخشید شما رشته ی اصلیتون چی بود و دیپلم مجدد رو تو چه رشته ای گرفتین؟

----------


## Arefj

بچه ها ببینید من زیاد اشنا نیستم 

فقط میخام بپرسم 

من نهایی یا رو زیاد خوب نگرفتم 

ینی مثلا شیمی 17.5

یا فیزیک 18 

میتونم بیشتر بگیرم 

آیا میتونم دیپلم دوباره بگیرم ؟؟ 

دارم میرم پیش دانشگاهی ..

تاثیر معدل خیلی زیاده  :Yahoo (2): 

مثن میشه درس دلخاه ازمون داد ؟؟ 

که من ادبیات رو ازمون بدم ؟ 

16 شدم 

یا فیزیک

----------


## Nahal

> بچه ها ببینید من زیاد اشنا نیستم 
> 
> فقط میخام بپرسم 
> 
> من نهایی یا رو زیاد خوب نگرفتم 
> 
> ینی مثلا شیمی 17.5
> 
> یا فیزیک 18 
> ...


*

بله امکانش هست درسایی که نمی خواین امتحان بدین و بین دو رشته مشترک هستش رو در صورت تمایلتون براتون تطبیق می زنن*

----------


## sunny

> سلام.ممنون که به ما کمک می کنید. ببخشید شما رشته ی اصلیتون چی بود و دیپلم مجدد رو تو چه رشته ای گرفتین؟


سلام خواهش میشه  :Yahoo (105):  
رشته من تا پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی بود ولی کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم و دیپلم دومم هم تجربیه

----------


## sunny

[QUOTE=HellishBoy;537602]سلام ببخشید میتونم بپرسم شما چه رشته ای بودید و دیپلم مجددتون چیه ؟!! رتبتون امسال چند شد >؟!! معدل چقدر تاثیر داشت بنظرتون ؟!!! خواهشا دقیق جواب بدید خیلی مهمه !!!!![/ QUOTE]
 سلام 
دیپ قبلی و پیش ریاضی...کنکور تجربی...دیپ دوم تجربی...رتبه رو اگه میشه بیخیال...ولی معدل کمکم کرد...فک نمیکردم اینطوری بشه رتبم. خیلی بهتر از اونیکه فک میکردم شد

----------


## MaHsa 95

> سلام خواهش میشه  
> رشته من تا پیش دانشگاهی ریاضی بود ولی کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم و دیپلم دومم هم تجربیه


شرایط منم مثل شماست، یعنی دیپلم ریاضی دارم و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم. معدل دیپلمم هم 16.75 هست، به نظرتون اینکار خوبه؟ برای شما سخت نبود کنار کنکور برای امتحان نهایی بخونید؟ و اینکه امنحانات رو دی دادید یا شهریور؟ ببخشید خیلی سوال پرسیدم، واقعا نیاز به کمک دارم.

----------


## Arefj

> *
> 
> بله امکانش هست درسایی که نمی خواین امتحان بدین و بین دو رشته مشترک هستش رو در صورت تمایلتون براتون تطبیق می زنن*


خيلي ممنون 
اين كار رو بدون پارتي ميشه انجام داد؟ 
اخه نميدونم دقيقا چه جوري پيگير شم و از كجا

----------


## Nahal

> خيلي ممنون 
> اين كار رو بدون پارتي ميشه انجام داد؟ 
> اخه نميدونم دقيقا چه جوري پيگير شم و از كجا


*
نیازی به پارتی نیست وقتی برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کردین و اونجا فرم تطبیق رو بهتون دادن ازتون میپرسن که می خواین درسی رو تطبیق بدین یا نه؟...
فقط ممکنه نداشتن مدرک پیش دانشگاهی براتون مشکل ساز بشه و نتونین ثبت نام کنین اینم بستگی به شهرتون داره چون تو بیشترشهرا مدرک پیش هم برای ثبت نام می خوان ولی بعضی جاها نمی خوان حتما برین از مسئول مربوطه شهرتون بپرسین....
*

----------


## Egotist

timesh tamum shuda :-?

enshalah barae day berid dg

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

دوستان من الان گیج شدم 

کسی که ریاضی پس بهتره بره دیپ انسانی بگیره ؟  :Yahoo (4): 

بعدشم برای مثال کسی که 11 شده باشه معدلش 

درس های عمومی انسانی رو 19 به بالا بگیره

خیلی فرق میکنه اون وقت تو تراز ؟؟

اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------


## ُSetare

> دوستان من الان گیج شدم 
> 
> کسی که ریاضی پس بهتره بره دیپ انسانی بگیره ؟ 
> 
> بعدشم برای مثال کسی که 11 شده باشه معدلش 
> 
> درس های عمومی انسانی رو 19 به بالا بگیره
> 
> خیلی فرق میکنه اون وقت تو تراز ؟؟
> ...


منم همچین سوالی دارم

----------


## Yek.Doost

دوستان برید دیپ کاردانش بگیرید
اگه مشکل هزینه ندارید - هنرستان غیر انتفاعی حدود 600 الی 1 تومن ازتون میگیره و یه دیپلم کاردانش بتون میده - تاثیر هم معدل هم کلا دیگه ندارید
برای اطلاعات بیشتر به یک هنرستان کاردانش برید - 400 نوع دیپلم میشه گرفت

----------


## Blue.sky

> دوستان برید دیپ کاردانش بگیرید
> اگه مشکل هزینه ندارید - هنرستان غیر انتفاعی حدود 600 الی 1 تومن ازتون میگیره و یه دیپلم کاردانش بتون میده - تاثیر هم معدل هم کلا دیگه ندارید
> برای اطلاعات بیشتر به یک هنرستان کاردانش برید - 400 نوع دیپلم میشه گرفت




*دانش آموزان کاردانش با مدرک دیپلم حق ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری رو ندارن باید کاردانی داشته باشن !
*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> *دانش آموزان کاردانش با مدرک دیپلم حق ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری رو ندارن باید کاردانی داشته باشن !
> *


*دانش آموزان کاردانش یا  فنی حرفه ای  با مدرک دیپلم حق ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری رو ندارن باید کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشن 
کاردانی معادل پیش دانشگاهی محسوب میشه
حله ؟ 
بهتره دفترچه رو با دقت بخونید تا باعث گمراهی خودتون یا اطرافیانتان  نشید*

----------


## ikonkuri

> *دانش آموزان کاردانش یا  فنی حرفه ای  با مدرک دیپلم حق ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری رو ندارن باید کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشن 
> کاردانی معادل پیش دانشگاهی محسوب میشه
> حله ؟ 
> بهتره دفترچه رو با دقت بخونید تا باعث گمراهی خودتون یا اطرافیانتان  نشید*


ینی پیش دانشگاهی همونی میشه ک خونده قبلا؟
مثلا ریاضی یا تجربی؟

----------


## Yek.Doost

> ینی پیش دانشگاهی همونی میشه ک خونده قبلا؟
> مثلا ریاضی یا تجربی؟



Yes   :Y (472):

----------


## radman

بچه ها من موندم چیکار کنم ، معدل دیپ ریاضیم 17.80 ولی شیمی پایینه . می خوام تجربی کنکور بدم ( برای بار دوم ) ، به نظرتون دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا نه ؟؟؟


بدجور ذهنمو مشغول کرده

----------


## Blue.sky

> *دانش آموزان کاردانش یا  فنی حرفه ای  با مدرک دیپلم حق ثبت نام در کنکور سراسری رو ندارن باید کاردانی یا پیش دانشگاهی داشته باشن 
> کاردانی معادل پیش دانشگاهی محسوب میشه
> حله ؟ 
> بهتره دفترچه رو با دقت بخونید تا باعث گمراهی خودتون یا اطرافیانتان  نشید*


*

من باعث گمراهی میشم ؟!*  :Yahoo (76): 

*کجای دفترچه ثبت نام دقیقا ! نوشته کاردانی معادل پیش دانشگاهی هست ؟
وقتی میتونی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو به جای کاردانی تحویل بدی که بعد سال سوم امتحانات دروس تغییر شاخه فنی به شاخه نظری رو داده باشی و رسما دانش آموز شاخه نظری تلقی بشی !*

----------


## Yek.Doost

> *
> 
> من باعث گمراهی میشم ؟!* 
> 
> *کجای دفترچه ثبت نام دقیقا ! نوشته کاردانی معادل پیش دانشگاهی هست ؟
> وقتی میتونی مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو به جای کاردانی تحویل بدی که بعد سال سوم امتحانات دروس تغییر شاخه فنی به شاخه نظری رو داده باشی و رسما دانش آموز شاخه نظری تلقی بشی !*


اینکه کاردانی معادل پیش هست خیلی واضحه و همه ازش با خبرن .پس لزومی نداره سنجش تو دفترچش بیاد به ماها یاد بده. همچنین تو دفترچه تاکید کرده که یا باید پیش داشته باشید یا کاردانی .
بحث اسون بودن پیش نسبت کاردانی نیست.بحث همونیه که توضیح دادم.بلطبع گرفتن دیپ کاردانش بهترین گزینست.ولی شما با اطلاعات ناقصتون داشتید بچه ها رو گمراه میکردید.

----------


## Blue.sky

> اینکه کاردانی معادل پیش هست خیلی واضحه و همه ازش با خبرن .پس لزومی نداره سنجش تو دفترچش بیاد به ماها یاد بده. همچنین تو دفترچه تاکید کرده که یا باید پیش داشته باشید یا کاردانی .
> بحث اسون بودن پیش نسبت کاردانی نیست.بحث همونیه که توضیح دادم.بلطبع گرفتن دیپ کاردانش بهترین گزینست.ولی شما با اطلاعات ناقصتون داشتید بچه ها رو گمراه میکردید.




*خیلی چیزا واضح هست ولی تا به صورت کتبی تو دفترچه ثبت نشه کاربردی نداره !
انشا... که بچه ها با اطلاعات کامل و جامع !! شما به موفقیت برسن*  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## khatte2

بچه ها یه سوال, الان من تجربی هسم,پارسال کنکور دادم, الان میخوام دیپ انسانی بگیرم, دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم,,, تو کنکور یه وقتی سوال از درسا انسانی که نمیاد برام ؟؟؟
تو دفترچه تو جدولا برا چهارتا درس ضریب گفته بود و اینا ...

----------


## Ritalin

> بچه ها یه سوال, الان من تجربی هسم,پارسال کنکور دادم, الان میخوام دیپ انسانی بگیرم, دوباره کنکور تجربی بدم,,, تو کنکور یه وقتی سوال از درسا انسانی که نمیاد برام ؟؟؟
> تو دفترچه تو جدولا برا چهارتا درس ضریب گفته بود و اینا ...


شما موقع ثبت نام به جای کد دیپلم قبلیتون کد دیپلم جدید وارد میکنید و همون کنکور تجربی انتخاب میکنید 
دیپلم مجدد فقط برای جبران معدل و میتونید تو رشته قبلیتون کنکور بدید

----------


## khatte2

دوستاندمن امروز یک ساعت دیر تر رفتم, دیگه اسما رو رد کرده بودن نمیشد ثبت نام کرد...
دی ماه هم ۱۷ واحد بیشتر نمیتونم بردارم, الان چیکار کنم ،؟؟؟؟؟
میشه ۱۷ واحد دی امتحان بدم, درسا که نمرش برام تاثیر داده میشه رو بردارم, بقیه رو خرداد بدم ؟؟؟
سوابقو اینطوری میتونم تایید کنم ؟؟

----------


## Black

> دوستاندمن امروز یک ساعت دیر تر رفتم, دیگه اسما رو رد کرده بودن نمیشد ثبت نام کرد...
> دی ماه هم ۱۷ واحد بیشتر نمیتونم بردارم, الان چیکار کنم ،؟؟؟؟؟
> میشه ۱۷ واحد دی امتحان بدم, درسا که نمرش برام تاثیر داده میشه رو بردارم, بقیه رو خرداد بدم ؟؟؟
> سوابقو اینطوری میتونم تایید کنم ؟؟


خوش بختم انقد امروز فردا کردم
که 10 دقه دیر رسیدم :Yahoo (2): 
محدودیتی نیست واسه واحد برداشتن بهشون پول بدی واست ردیف میکنن :Yahoo (1): 
فقط یه سوال
اگه دی تجدید بیاریم درسی رو فرصت جبرانش هست؟

----------


## khatte2

نه باو میگن ۱۷ واحد فقط میشه برداشت ...
 ینی بدشانس تر از من وجود نداره ...
......

تجدید دیگه میشه دوباره امتحان داد, باز باید پول داد, ولی نمره اول حساب میشه
فکر کنم تک ماده داریم, جبران دیگه فکر نکنم

----------


## meh.75

> خوش بختم انقد امروز فردا کردم
> که 10 دقه دیر رسیدم
> محدودیتی نیست واسه واحد برداشتن بهشون پول بدی واست ردیف میکنن
> فقط یه سوال
> اگه دی تجدید بیاریم درسی رو فرصت جبرانش هست؟





> نه باو میگن ۱۷ واحد فقط میشه برداشت ...
>  ینی بدشانس تر از من وجود نداره ...
> ......
> 
> تجدید دیگه میشه دوباره امتحان داد, باز باید پول داد, ولی نمره اول حساب میشه
> فکر کنم تک ماده داریم, جبران دیگه فکر نکنم


*شما ثبت نام کردین؟واسه معافیت بهتون گیر ندادن؟؟*

----------


## Black

نه دیگه رفت واسه دی(که البته ثبتنامش تو آبان انجام میشه)

خب اگه تجدید بشی باید بره تا خرداد که میشه بعد از ثبتنام کنکور!!!!!

----------


## khatte2

> *شما ثبت نام کردین؟واسه معافیت بهتون گیر ندادن؟؟*


برا شهریور که نشد ...

گفتن چون بصورت داوطلب آزاده فرقی نمیکتنه سرباز باشی یا نه, معافیت داری یا ن....

----------


## Orwell

دوستان درمورد معافیت ایا اموزش و پرورش بهتون گیر داد یا مدرسه بزرگسالان ؟

----------


## quf

*سلام دوستان من دیپ تجربی دارم ولی نمرم پایینه الانم که دیره واسه گرفتن دیپ انسانی به نظر شما میتونم واسه دی همه درسای انسانی رو پاس کنم واسه دیپ مجدد؟؟؟؟*

----------


## quf

*یکی لطفا راهنمایی کنه!!!!!!!!*

----------


## khaan

> *سلام دوستان من دیپ تجربی دارم ولی نمرم پایینه الانم که دیره واسه گرفتن دیپ انسانی به نظر شما میتونم واسه دی همه درسای انسانی رو پاس کنم واسه دیپ مجدد؟؟؟؟*


از شرایط درسیت و میزان مطالعت باید بگی تا بشه حدس زد که میتونی یا نه. ولیدر کل پاس کردن درس های انسانی برای ماها خیلی سخته بهتره به فکر دیپلم ریاضی باشی

----------


## quf

درسم که بد نیس .......آخه من از ریاضی هیچی سرم نیمشه خیلی سخته!!!

----------


## quf

> از شرایط درسیت و میزان مطالعت باید بگی تا بشه حدس زد که میتونی یا نه. ولیدر کل پاس کردن درس های انسانی برای ماها خیلی سخته بهتره به فکر دیپلم ریاضی باشی


یه سوال اگه دی درسی رو بیفتم دیگه راهه جبران نداره؟

----------


## quf

یکی جواب منو بده :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## ehsan7777777

> *بر اساس آمار خود سازمان سنجش :*
> 
>     تراز نمره 17.75 عربی : *6761* و تراز نمره 19.25 عربی = *8416*
>     تفاوت ترازی که این دو نمره بر تراز کل دینی دو داوطلب میذاره *414* = 1655 * 25/.
>     و 
>     تراز درصد *69* عربی در کنکور = 10372 و تراز درصد* 77* دینی در کنکور = 11225
> تفاوت ترازی که این دو درصد در تراز کل درس دینی داوطلب میذاره *640* = 853 * 75/.
> 
>     که در این بازه درصدها ، تراز هر یک درصد کنکور در درس عربی تقریبا 80 میشه (در تراز کل) و برای جبران *414* ، این شخص باید* 5.1 درصد* عربی را در کنکور بیشتر بزند تا تراز کل درس عربی هر دو داطلب برابر شود .


    سلام دوست عزیز 

    چون دیدم نظرتون واقعا علمی و دقیق بود گفتم سوالای خودمو ازتون بپرسم
    لطف می کنین اگه جواب بدین. 
     بنظر شما تراز دروس نهایی سال به سال فرق میکنه یا نه؟
    مثلا اگه کسی معدل حول و حوش 16.5 سال 84 رو داشته باشه لازمه که بخوام دیپ مجدد بگیره؟
    چون مثلا سال 84 ، این معدل واقعا خوب بود  و اصلا اون موقع کسی فکر امتحان نهایی نبود. 
    1-به نظرم این معدل با معدل حول و حوش 18 الآن شاید برابر ی کنه.
    نظر شما چیه؟
    2-راستی همچین شخصی لازمه که دیپ مجدد شرکت کنه یا نه؟
    3-اگه نخواد دیپ مجدد شرکت کنه ، به صورت تقریبی هر درس رو توی کنکور باید چند درصد بهتر بزنه تا بتونه رقابت خوبی داشته باشه؟

----------


## Ritalin

> یه سوال اگه دی درسی رو بیفتم دیگه راهه جبران نداره؟


نه چون ثبت نام کنکور بهمن.
شاید امسال ترمیم خرداد اجرابی بشه وراهی باشه

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> 
>     چون دیدم نظرتون واقعا علمی و دقیق بود گفتم سوالای خودمو ازتون بپرسم
>     لطف می کنین اگه جواب بدین. 
>      بنظر شما تراز دروس نهایی سال به سال فرق میکنه یا نه؟
>     مثلا اگه کسی معدل حول و حوش 16.5 سال 84 رو داشته باشه لازمه که بخوام دیپ مجدد بگیره؟
>     چون مثلا سال 84 ، این معدل واقعا خوب بود  و اصلا اون موقع کسی فکر امتحان نهایی نبود. 
>     1-به نظرم این معدل با معدل حول و حوش 18 الآن شاید برابر ی کنه.
>     نظر شما چیه؟
> ...



جواب سوالاتتون رو فرستادم /

----------

